# DISTURBED , CONFUSED , DISGRUNTALED >> Not Quiting But Going On LURK Status



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

H T Members and brothers in the hobby.

I've been a member of this forum for a long time (years) . When I joined it was like family here . We came here and found solitude in sharing our hobby and feeding off of each others passion for it . All ( and I mean all) of the other forums were filled with politics , selfishness and fighting from within . I was into magnet car racing about 15 years back and quit when the big political wars started in the HO racer hobby . It was so bad (and started by only a few) I , along with many quit racing mags . 

Maybe that's why T-Jet Racing is so popular now , which is the bulk of H T forum . Within the last year , I've seen our HT Forum go from the best slot car forum online , to just another slot car forum . It appears that the ones that are trying to change the format and the way in which H T is conducted is killing H T like a slow contagious disease . 

1.They have the inner fighting started in the ranks .
2. They have long time members quitting .
3. They have long time contributors stopped contributing "How To Do's" etc. .
4. They have our classified section alllll screwed up .
5. They have taken that #1 status and placed H T in (just pick one ) status as now it's just as bad as any of the other ones .

I'm not quitting the forum as of yet . I'm going on the LURKER side of the fence. I'll give this some time to see if we get back what we've lost and benefits we once had returned. If you have to ask what benefits were once an asset of this forum , you might be part of the problem it has now . 

I've never whined , complained , entered any controversial or partook in politics or anything detrimental to the H T Forum . I was happy up until about a year ago when the (winds of change) started to take place .

Brothers of the hobby , let me suggest something that might get me in ( time out ) , HUH , have you ever heard of such foolishness. (TIME OUT , HOW CHILDISH) ! My suggestion is that we start our own FORUM and represent ourselves again . Get our dedicated past members back along with the ideals that once were in place here on H T .

I'll leave my e-mail here in case my disapproval of the current H T status gets me booted : [email protected] . I would suggest you all do this in the case we have no other course than to take the above action . That way we won't loose track of each other . 

I realize that there is no PERFECT FORUM but H T used to fill that perfect slot within a 95 % rating . I also realize that we will need moderators that are fair and not mandated form a power that we don't even know . I know that it's not an easy job . But >>>>> Take You Time Out actions and cram them ! If I or anyone else is that bad of a member , scratch my name off of the list and don't include me in your childish theatrics .

If you see this post clipped , thrown out or me kicked off , Id suggest taking it as a sign for RE-ORGANIZATION . Let's put the emphasis and our passion back into our hobby instead of trying to figure out , WHAT'S GOING ON HERE . The last I heard , there are people still dying to make this a free country to express yourself . I JUST DID !

Gonzo


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I understand what you are saying. I left another forum because of just what you are saying. But I haven't seen any of what you are saying here. What I did for a while was ignore the dumb posts. It seemed to calm the posters down. But in general at was all politics and rahashing and oneupping each other.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

to clear the air, please 
I Spammed all the threads with a simple request.
I was not aware of all the TOS and this is apparently a no-no.
so i served my time and I'm done with it


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*All in all, it's just a-nother Brick in the Wall...*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

gonzo i think ht is better with you rather than to stay on the sidelines n lurk. sure there are guys that dont post much anymore and we do miss them however, i will support the members that do post be it or good. so c,mon back now yer not that far away.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nothing has changed in my perspective outlook of things...






Just different times and different walls to hurdle.

Bob...I will survive...zilla


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gonzo
I feel your pain it only take's a few to start the water turning and before you know it down it goes with all the good guys.
I am a MOD on another site I've seen it happen first hand that's why I've got back in to slot cars there is a lot of good info out there and a lot of good guys willing to help it's like a brother hood.
I just joined this site one of my first post was to find out why the posts were all messed up why the first post wasn't at the top of the page.
The answer I got was just start at the bottom no big deal right well if it's six pages long it's a pain in the rear WHY NOT FIX IT. it just gives the form a bad name now that's just my opinion i'd like to know what others think about all of this 
Let here what YOU think membership......

gt40


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

GT40 said:


> I just joined this site one of my first post was to find out why the posts were all messed up why the first post wasn't at the top of the page.
> The answer I got was just start at the bottom no big deal right well if it's six pages long it's a pain in the rear WHY NOT FIX IT. it just gives the form a bad name now that's just my opinion i'd like to know what others think about all of this


GT,
 Are you talking about *this* forum? Or that other forum that you are a Mod on?
The same question was asked here a week or so ago by someone else, and got a good reply. You can choose *oldest first* or *newest first* in your settings.

I hope this is helpful.
-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup. I spelled the process out down to each click. I believe the default setting here puts the oldest post (the original post) first, and then you click "view first unread" on the left right under reply to post. I can understand if you're used to having the newest post on top, the way HT is set up seems out of whack to you. It is how every other bb that I've visited is set up. 

If you want it with the latest post shown first, click My Settings, scroll down a little, and on the left side click "Edit Options". Then scroll down to the "Thread Display Options" box and click the drop down for Thread Display Mode" and choose "Newest First". 

The reason I personally don't like that format is you'll see answers before you see the questions... In my mind it puts things out of order. I understand if that is what you're accustomed to though.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

GT40 said:


> Let here what YOU think membership......
> 
> gt40


I'm thinking a forum moderator should know how to change forum settings.....call me crazy...:tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I explained it out in simple terms how he can change it. Why someone would want the newest posts first really is beyond me. That's his choice. That's like reading a book from the back first. The default setting is oldest post first.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotcarman
Thanks for the help I just found your post
telling me how to change the setting.
Yep SORRY for being new here I have only posted 5 time
and I didn't see the setting my bad thanks for the help..
crimdick thanks for the bashing I am so glad you tried to 
help me to..

gt40


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a problem. What's odd is I just went through this like a week ago. I should have checked, as I thought you were the one who asked before. All I can think of is something happened with the default settings for newbies. If this happens again, I'll contact the boss man and see if it's something that accidentally got changed.

I can take a little bashing most of the time. It does get old when the same person does it over and over and I have to get mean about it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> ruh roh


You just got outta the corner young man. Hey Al, a little OT, but are you gonna be at Merchant Square saturday? I'm getting a table, hope to see ya there.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> You just got outta the corner young man. Hey Al, a little OT, but are you gonna be at Merchant Square saturday? I'm getting a table, hope to see ya there.


And I am hoping to catch both of you guys there if the roads are cleared by then... :wave:

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ed, Rick, 








i'll be there. look for the drag strip


----------

